# Durham Baths, March 2012



## Krypton (Mar 12, 2012)

Durham's City Baths and Washhouses opened in 1932, and made way for the city council's new Freeman's Quay complex in July 2008. The City Baths replaced a peat floored, covered pool - and heat from the pool was diverted to hot drying rooms and many women at the time would supplement a meagre household income by washing and drying other people's clothes. The upstairs offices appear to have been abandoned about 15 years ago judging by the dates on the doorway of one of the rooms. It is a shame this has closed down as it is a lovely building and modern baths just dont have the same character.












Egyptian Art Deco Style Pillars
























Durham Baths by


----------



## jonney (Mar 12, 2012)

Saddens me everytime I see this place now, spent so much time in them baths as a kid, so many memories. Me and the missus walked past there 2 weeks ago and I just said to her that there hadn't been any posts on here about it lately. cheers Jack


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 12, 2012)

This reminds me so much of the old Bury baths where I spent many a day when I was a kid. Such a shame to see them rot. great work!


----------



## Krypton (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks  I hope it doesnt get demolished


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow thats a beaut! 
Those columns are sooo phallic! 
Beautiful photos as usual!


----------

